# Who Here Feeds Pollen Patties in the Spring?



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I went to a bee supply place to pick up some hive bodies and supers yesterday. I don't have time to build them myself this year. 

While there, I got into conversation with the proprieter. He's telling me that it was a rough spring. He told me I needed to feed pollen patties, or I would lose my hives. I have never fed pollen patties, but then, I don't steal pollen from the bees, either. I know he hires out for blueberry pollination, 'cause he told me he'd been moving them out of the fields yesterday, in too hot weather. 

He went on and on about my losing hives if I didn't give them pollen patties. He eventually told me that he makes 40# of honey off each hive, which I happen to think is really low, and he lost 72% of his hives this Spring. 

I was shocked, and offered the premise that he stresses his bees when he moves them around for pollination, but LORD, what ELSE must he be doing to have that high a loss? Mind you, THIS guy is selling supplies, and advising new beekeepers. 

They had no hive bodies with beeswax foundation, and I had to just buy the frames and melt wax to fill the slot made for plastic sheets. 

So...how many of you feed patties? Do you trap pollen too?


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

I feed patties in the spring along with 1/1 syrup. It stimulates brood production - more brood early = more bees during flow. Some hives take them right up; some do not. I have always taken doom and gloom salespeople with a grain of salt - there's usually an agenda. And no I do not harvest pollen.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I had the oppisite experiece Friday when I went to my "local" supplier. I had my dad pick the hives up due to my work schedule back in April. Since I was in town Friday and had extra time I went up the supply house since I was wanting to pick up a few things. I was talking to the owner about mites since I noticed some when I harvested the honey. He gave me enough Apriguard (sp?) to treat both of my hives at least one, and possibly the weaker of the two twice. An employee also told me a way that I can save money by making up my own sticky boards to check my mite count. Another employee who happens to live near me offered to come by and help me with splits next spring. Overall a great experience.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Judy in IN said:


> He's telling me that it was a rough spring. He told me I needed to feed pollen patties, or I would lose my hives.


Yes, it was a rough spring, but it's far too late now for feeding pollen patties. 

I have some in the freezer that have been there a few years...somehow they never made it to the hives. I know a number of siderliners/commercial beeks that put them on every spring (late Feb/early Mar) for early build-up since they are big into making splits & nucs to sell. The thing is, once you start feeding for build-up, you have to continue or you'll lose all that new brood. I prefer to just wait for spring.



> He eventually told me that he makes 40# of honey off each hive, which I happen to think is really low


That's about average for Indiana, according to the NASS numbers. And it matches my experience. You must have an excellent location if you're consistently getting more.
http://usda.mannlib.cornell.edu/usda/current/Hone/Hone-02-25-2011.pdf



> and he lost 72% of his hives this Spring.


I know a lot of long-time beekeepers who took serious losses last winter. In talking with them, I didn't see any patterns, rhyme or reason why some lost so many and others didn't. 



> So...how many of you feed patties? Do you trap pollen too?


No and no.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We also feed pollen patties. No we do not trap pollen or we would feed at least some of it back in the spring. If we don't make our own patties we buy them from Mann Lake. We place the patties as soon as we get a nice warm day in Febuary because by then here in the north the queen has started to lay heavier. We also start putting syrup on ASAP then too. Want the girls to get what they need as quick as they can where they need it. They tend to get off the top bars and intercover faster than moving sideways to get the stuff from a frame.

A 72% loss last year isn't out of sync with the report I saw and posted here earlier. Adverage for the whole USA of those who reported was in the 50% range.
Last summers hot dry weather caught *US*with our pants down so to speak. I fed raw honey back to the bees and still we lost very close to 40%.

 Al


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

That was my second question...about how the patties would cause the bees to build up faster, then I would have to worry about swarming earlier. I am in a good location, and I have regressed bees. I don't move mine around. I think there must be several factors at work. 

I don't believe we HAD a nice, warm day in Feb this year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We want our bees to build up fast because we build nucs and splits for increase. We also are able to place our honey supers on sooner to catch the first flows instead of waiting for the hives to build to a point they will fill the supers.

 Al


----------

